# Happy 50th Birthday Nick Cheung!



## Stickgrappler (Dec 3, 2014)

It was Nick Cheung's birthday yesterday. One of Hong Kong's A-list actors, Cheung won the Best Actor Awards for his performances in 2008's Beast Stalker and the recent 2013 Unbeatable. It was a huge accomplishment as Wong Kar Wai's The Grandmaster last year almost swept the Awards. Cheung beat out Tony Leung (as Ip Man) for Best Actor.

Unbeatable has some MMA fights as well as boxing/mma training. In Nick Cheung's honor, I made 34 GIFs of him training in his honor.

Enjoy!























Enjoy 10 more GIFs here:

Happy 50th Birthday Nick Cheung Unbeatable GIF Set 1 - MMA Training Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps

-----------------------------------------------



























You can find 13 more GIFs here:

Unbeatable GIF Set 2 - MMA Training Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Happy Birthday Nick Cheung!

p.s. I reco Beast Stalker and Unbeatable.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2014)

Very cool

Nick Cheung

Nick Cheung IMDB


----------



## Takai (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome.


----------

